# A.B.T.'s wit a twist



## gorillagrilla (Jul 6, 2008)

Did a batch of a.b.t.'s yesterday ( last night ) but this time I roasted and skinned em !



 throw em in cold bucket for quick skinnin





 stuffed with chedder , cream cheese , ground up left over smoked pork loin


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 6, 2008)

are these pics huge ? downsized all the same in p.b but only the last one is right size when I view. happened before but everyone said it looked ok on thier end .. ???????


----------



## smokey bryan (Jul 6, 2008)

looks good


----------



## austin (Jul 6, 2008)

How did you like them this way vs. leaving the skin on?

Looks good for sure!


----------



## seboke (Jul 6, 2008)

Pics look great here.  Very interesting twist on the ABTs!  How were they?


----------



## desertlites (Jul 6, 2008)

yumm grilla them look good.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 6, 2008)

i liked em better. Always have trouble with pepper skins for some reason. Dull teeth I guess
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! I usually bite em in half as opposed to poppin in a whole one.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 6, 2008)

when i smoke em for 1.5 to 2 hours at 250*, it seems to soften up the skin ABUNCH........so you CAN take a bite outta em


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah W.D, the labor prob. not worth it , did turn out great ,but I think I will do like you said. My time was about that but I was doing like 200. They were much more dificult to de-seed and stuff.Hmmm... guess I coulda roasted AFTER cleaning ......


----------



## walking dude (Jul 6, 2008)

i cut em in half, make boats or canoes outta em..........easier to clean out the seeds and ribs.........then fill with creme cheese, and secure a piece of bacon on top with a toothpick

i pre-fry the bacon abit, so it gets done and crispy.........\


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah , after roasting they were soft even after the cold water. All I could do really was filet em and roll around filling !! Was positive all the filling would run out but to my suprise it didnt leak a bit ! Got lucky or maybe my bacon wrap worked like it should !


----------



## minn.bill (Jul 7, 2008)

wow looks good enough to eat.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good grilla. I usually do boats cause they seem easier to prep. I guess they will roast easy too, since I won't have to turn them.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 7, 2008)

i love whole abt's but they are so much easier to prep, cook and serve on the half shell! i did a bunch of crab and pinepaale and cream cheese the other night. Wife was amazed at the amount spiciness they had, she has the mouth of well...... someone who thinks mild salsa is spicy and wont even use taco bell mild sauce on the road.


----------

